# Are there any other kids with this problem?



## 20019 (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi, im 14 years old and have had IBS for 7 years. Is there anyone else who has had it this long? It gets REALLY hard having it, expecially during the school year. I cant consentrate. I can hardly leave the house, i always miss school and that makes the truency officers hassel me. Most people dont believe me and think im trying to get out of school, but the fact is i actually LOVE school. I get good grades and i enjoy it and seeing my friends there, but no one seems to want to believe that. I have been to 3 doctors for it, have had EVERY test possible including questions to check for stress and EVERYTHING came back normal. I have tryed about 23 different medicines for the stomach aches. My stomach aches seem to consist of extremely bad gas pains and diareah. The gas pains sometimes get so bad that i often become very dissy and nausiating and sometimes vomit from the pain. This has been diagnosed as ibs. Does any else have these problems and suggestions for them?


----------



## 22264 (Sep 26, 2005)

I've been sick with IBS for a long time too. My parents tell me stories of me having D when I was 2 years old and the doctors didn't know why. I started noticing things when I was in middle school. I'm now 22 and I still don't have it figured out. I love school too but it's so hard for me to go. My stomach is crampy and gassy and as soon as i leave my class I have to go to the bathroom. The hardest part of it all has been friends. They don't deal with me being sick and not being able to come out very well; they think I'm lying. I have a few good friends who know all about my IBS and are understanding. I don't really have any suggestions it seems like different things work for everyone. I've been taking calciam the way that linda suggested in the D forum and that's been helping. Just make sure what ever you try that you give it some time. It won't be fixed within a matter of days. For the calcium and anti-anxiety medications to work it took over a month. I've been on them for six months now and I'm pretty much IBS free unless I eat or drink any of my trigger foods. Good luck and if you have any more questions I'll be glad to try and help.Amanda


----------



## 20307 (Mar 24, 2006)

Hi, I'm 15, and I know what you're talking about. I went through an enormous amount of stress this past December, so I'm guessing that's what triggered it-- I've been nothing but sick this past year. I've miss a total of 116 classes in school: luckily my doctor excuses them, other wise those people would be on my case, too. I'd ask your doctor about medicine that can help with anxiety. I can't go out a lot either, but sometimes.... you just have to. And once you get the little idea in the back of your head that you will be sick-- you WILL be sick. Some days, it's so bad, that I have to take some right before I go to school, or my day's already shot. I try not to be dependent on it, but it does seem to help. There is such a huge connection with IBS and the brain, it's ridiculous. I would do as much stress-reducing or relaxtion things as much as possible. I've heard good things about yoga helping the stomach, and they have that new yogurt, Activia. I have yet to try it, but there is some in my fridge. Good luck with all of this. I hope i've helped you, even if it's in the least bit.-Becca


----------



## 17367 (Mar 26, 2006)

I have been having problems for five years and was just told last tuesday that it's IBS. I have been missing a lot of scool and am in horrid pain. My new doctor says I should be tought at home by a profesional teacher of my parents. She says the stress I feel about school is causeing more pain. I to love school and get good grades but I did feel like a berden had been lifted when she said this. She says that she wants me to try to do more things with my friends and activities I enjoy out of the house to stay social.


----------

